# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.00 r4 - MT6771 support and other features

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.00 r4 - MT6771 support and other features !* 
- Main
Connection level revised
BROM level support optimized 
MT6771 CPU supported!
MT6771 moved from TEST to GENERAL support.
Firmwware read
Firmware write
NVRAM read
NVRAM write
Reset Settings / Format FS
Reset FRP
Reset Privacy
MemoryTool 
- Service
Repair Security revised. Fixed issues with some NV types. 
- Core
EMIDB updated
Hint/Error explain module updated
MT6758 support under test
MT6765 support under test 
- FW reader
MT6771 supported
New types of firmwares supported
Scatter creation optimized 
- SP Unlock
Revised unlock support for some models
Info: MT6739/MT6763/MT6771 IS NOT supported YET! 
- New models included
Limited Oppo support (F7/A3)
Limited Vivo support
And diffirent other models
Some other basic "generic" secure devices support optimized 
Known issues/warnings/info:
1. [NAND on MT6570] v1712, v1736 loader packages SHOULD NOT BE USED due to these packages have ftl/ecc errors!
In result you will give read/write FW errors and rest problems at all.
Recommend use v1724 for FACTORY FW flashing, v18xx line for Infinity FW Flash Read and Write
2. [NAND on MT6570] In some cases "stuck on logo" devices can be fixed only via FFU (whole flash) format!
3. [MEMORY TOOL] Partitions state on MEMORY TOOL will be empty in MT6570  NAND phones, it is normal behaviour and can not be fixed.
Read-Write data, which you want, ignore "EMPTY" states.
4. ADL checksum MAY NOT WORK CORRECT on MT6570 NAND devices! Result - stuck after system/userdata partition flashing
5. FileSystem flashing on some SBC-enabled devices ( except  SYSTEM/CACHE/USER ) may fail! Solution - exclude them from flashing  list.
6. Cheap MT6739 devices require BATTERY REMOVING after EVERY operation in most cases!
7. Meizu support is limited by Preloader Level ( No BROM SLA ) - you  must UNTICK "PMT Update" and "PRELOADER" partition from flashing list!
8. [NAND on MT6570] In some cases device MAY DEAD after flashing! Make sure you have TESTED firmware version!
If you have download FW from internet/other source - make sure it  preloader CONTAIN 3 EMI record! Preloader jc45btlc with 2 records KILL  SOME DEVICE TO UNRECOVERABLE STATE!!!
Preloader info shown now during FW load. 
Credits :
kamal_singla - testing and useful files contribution    *Important:
- Software installed to new folder /CM2MT2/ and designed to support new models
- Smart-Card firmware v0136 is Ok to use this version
- DO NOT uninstall previous version 1.58 ! If you are trying to connect  phone with new software and see a message like LEGACY MTK you should use  version 1.58 for this device !*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 13 years (2005 - 2018) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## asaad wahsh

*متابعه رائعه دعم ممتاز*

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*متابعه رائعه يا ملك
++++++++++*

----------


## takayanagi31

merci bcp mon frere

----------

